# Things you're supposed to like, but hate.



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

A calling to all you culinarians out there. What is or are food or drink items that come with a fairly hefty price tag or are supposed to be the creme de la creme that you just don't like or can't stand?

I'll start, all the white truffle oil I've had has reminded me of drizzling B.O. on food. I love black truffles and can't say I've eaten the white, but have had the white infused in oil and I just can't get used to it on or in anything. I've tried it drizzled on pizza, in mashed potatoes, in egg dishes, ect... It's just not doing it for me.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Oh Baby, white truffle oil does it for me in a really BIG way. Sorry you don't enjoy the funk.

For me, it would be sea urchin. It tastes like sea garbage to me. Strange, because I love oysters and I have gained notoriety at work by grossing out the Mexican workers by eating the brains and roe they are cleaning out of the lobsters (they're throwing away the best part!).


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

for me it's oysters. I tried them every way possible and still no go. Maybe the first was bad and my stomach and brain remember. Who knows. I don't even like shucking the things.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Bad experience one time with enoki mushrooms. I can't even look at 'em!

Also scallops-they taste like lumps of fat! 

Anything with white pepper on it, I'll pass.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'll ditto the white pepper comment! I only like black or red.

Although it's not expensive, I don't get calimari, I like more flavor in my rubber bands.

I can't do cavier at all. The crunch turns me OFF!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Momoreg, What about oysters? 

I'll have to second sea urchin, I rather eat raw eggs
:lips:  
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Ditto on calimari. Just can't stand them! 

and tinned foie gras! Gross


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

CC, you KNOW I just loooovvve oysters!!

I'll third sea urchins. They are grotesque!


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

When I was given sea urchin from the Japanese chef I worked for to run a special with I was kind of lost, looked at the texture, thought about it after having a taste and came up with a paste to be used in sauces. If you hate it and have to use some, this may work for you!

* Exported from MasterCook II *

Uni Paste (Sea Urchin)

Recipe By : John Paul Khoury, CCC
Serving Size : 1 Preparation Time :0:20
Categories : Appareil-Basic Preperations

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
1 cup sea urchin (uni)
1 tablespoon shallots -- minced
1 teaspoon garlic -- minced
1/2 cup brandy
1/2 cup white wine -- dry
kosher salt -- to taste
white pepper -- to taste
lemon juice -- to taste
1 teaspoon parsley -- minced
1 tablespoon vegetable oil

Saute' sea urchin, shallots, & garlic in vegetable oil. Flambe' with
brandy, add white wine and reduce to a paste. Put in blender with
herbs, puree'. Reserve for further use in sauces. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 


* Exported from MasterCook II *

Uni (Sea Urchin) Remoulade

Recipe By : John Paul Khoury, CCC
Serving Size : 1 Preparation Time :0:10
Categories : Cold Sauces & Vinaigrettes

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
1 cup mayonnaise 
1 tablespoon tobiko (flying fish roe)
1 tablespoon dijon mustard
1 teaspoon uni paste -- See Recipe
1 teaspoon shallot -- minced
1 tablespoon capers -- chopped
1 tablespoon cornichons -- chopped
kosher salt -- to taste
cayenne -- to taste
lemon juice -- to taste
1 tablespoon chervil or parsley -- minced
clam broth -- to thin

Mix all ingrediants together, season and thin to desired consistancy
with clam broth. Excellent with grilled assertive seafood such as Ahi,
swordfish,shrimp,ect...

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Gee, so far you've all named things I :lips: love! Well, maybe not the tinned foie gras. But in a slightly lower class, I cannot, just *cannot* stand tequila. I think that's what gasoline must taste like. Making it into a Margarita seems a waste of good lime juice.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I can't eat seafood. I know it's soooo good for you with all of that Omega 3 , but I can't eat it. I've never liked it but I keep trying every once in a while to see if my tastes have changed-I want to like it-really I do.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Morbidly afraid of anything liver....know that is just a food prejudice [can I mention completely different forum's here?] but I can't even bring myself to try fois gras.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I always had the same fear of foie gras, but I finally tried it last month, and the only reason I tried it was because Capechef had made it. I was pleasantly surprised. It was actually quite good!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

That's quite a feather in his "Cape" !!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Me too for the urchin. I'll try anything twice though...

Ok, this is going to sound really weird, but I can't eat fresh mango. To me, it has a kerosene smell/aftertaste. I don't mind some mango salsas, sorbets, etc. It has to be prepared.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I’m with Quenelle on the coffee. I can not even set foot in a coffee store. The smell is enough to make me sick.


Oysters? No thanks. It's one of the few sea creature I will not touch.


Liver, brain and anything like it I will not eat.


I refuse to eat animals I have known when they were alive.


I will not eat horse because I've known too many personally.


Brussels sprout and cooked carrot are out of the question.


And this is only a beginning….


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Isa, it's ok: you're not supposed to like Brussel sprouts..


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

I've never had sea urchin, but a chef freind had some on pasta recently and said it was way too strong... it was cooked by a sicillian woman ( and great chef), but apparently the urchins that you get in Italy are much milder than the ones in Australia.
Don't like oysters, liver, sweetbreads, blood(sausage, pudding etc), chicken feet or gizzards... but i have eaten all of them in the name of my own education.
I used to think that I wouldn't like foie gras, but I had some the other day on a canape with lentil cream and caramelised onion, and it was Delicious!
I want to find my next unexpected delight. :bounce:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I have to have myself checked!!  

Everything that is mentioned her is my favourite!! Especially urchins... I mean I go to a place in Athenes that I have to pay them in gold to have them!

You won't believe it but what makes me really sick is huge white wedding cakes, filled with plastic sugar and decorated like Las Vegas. 
I mean I never EVER put those things in my mouth


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That's a relief, I'll stop trying Anneke.



I hate olives too and lemon pie.


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

I LOOOVE Brussels sprouts - just gently steamed, still GREEN (not grey!) and a bit crunchy, with some garlic and salt, maybe a little balsamic vinegar....

Really, there isn't much I don't like. Haven't eaten red meat in years, and when I did, if there was anything like a reminder of its animal origins - a bit of tendon or vein, a bone, a trace of fat - I couldn't eat it.

And I just read Kuan's post on duck fat. WUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH! I hate greasy things. Hate the slithery feeling of duckmeat. Duckfat. Yuck.

Also, I really dislike the "buttercream" on purchased cakes, you know, the stuff that's basically just Crisco and icing sugar. All I can ask myself is "why?" But my husband loves it. He'll eat it and leave the cake (which, since the kind of cake that stuff comes on usually originates in a box, is really not much of a choice).


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Wow, Isabelle

That's a much longer list than mine...

Organ meats

Oysters

Okra

Lima beans

and Mangos [they have a weird taste to me]


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Cool Nancy! I thought I was the only one! (about the mangoes I mean..)


----------



## melina (Nov 6, 2001)

Oh I hate also this "buttercream " on cakes as Compass Rose, its like grease, like vaseline.

I am surprised because great cooks like you do not like many things.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I wonder how long or short is Isa's list of food or drink items that come with a fairly hefty price tag or are supposed to be the crème de la crème that she *DOES* like...


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I've had sea urchin out of season before and that was pure yuck. Reminds me quite a bit of what Theo leaves me on the carpet of my living room when he's been sick. However, I have had very fresh, in-season sea urchin that's terrific -- sweet and creamy. But then I like cooked crab fat on steamed rice.

I don't like blue cheese all that much. There's a weird chemical taste but I haven't tried all blue cheese yet. I think I may still find one I like. I'm determined not to have any food biases. The only thing I really avoid buying is veal.

Does anyone ever like those over-the-top wedding cakes? I was just a bridesmaid recently and there was a very pretty and not overly decorated cake. I thought, "Great! Finally a wedding cake I'm going to enjoy." I was very disappointed to find it was covered with a sickly-sweet fondant and the cake underneath wasn't too good either - dry and tasteless yellow cake. Most of the cake got tossed, especially after I brought a delicious chocolate mousse cake to the groom's family's house the next day.


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

other than uni (I had it on my second sushi experience...eeew), lobster tomalleys, cheap briney capers, and those big green pimento stuffed olives i can't think of much I've had I dont like. most of the things I didn't like were sushi, l,ike grouper, or squid. Cant understand the white truffle oil problem, or brussel sprouts(unless your mom boiled them to mush when you were a kid) but I guess I'm just lucky to like so much food


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

I forgot about Asafoetida!
it smells like diapers, and even in curries in the MOST minute doses (that's what it was originally used for as an anti-flatulent...what were they thinking??? ) it overpowers everything. Aww man, I hereby forwarn anybody who has not used it, and ask anyone who has used it successfully to post a recipe just to reclaim its honour!
This is so far the most dreadful spice I have ever come across


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Since were baring our soul and (hopefully) not subject to ridicule,
I don't care much for WINE. I will drink it when shoved in front of me, will serve it because people like it, but to me most of it tastes like WINDEX. (have not tasted it, but may have inhaled it during an overspray).

Maybe its because I'm too tight to spend beaucoup d'argent $$ on the "good" stuff. But if I'm spending money on booze, I'm going for some Wild Turkey or Maker's Mark, or my favorite, B&B.

just my opinion.

H.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Kimmie you are right. I love champagne and foie gras but basiclly have a beer and paris pate budget. Unfortunatly I hate beer, and canned pate. 


Rose you are right, I hate crisco cream. Should be illegal to call that stuff buttercream.


Yes Nancy my list is long but that's only because I don't use generic terms like organ meats. Frankly if I was to do a list of things I like it would never end.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

You are right....I cheated with organ meats 

Can I add some things I like then? I enjoy octopus and squid, alligator - not so much. Scallops and lobster and crab, oh my! Okay, practically any fish. But, I don't really care for sashimi.

I must say that I'm glad to hear that others around here have food prejudices, too.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Some chevres and sheepsmilk cheeses taste like ammonia and smell like a barnyard floor. And those are usually the most expensive! One called Perail comes to mind. Some customers love it, but it makes me gag.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Take the "a" out of perail, and what do you have? I can't stand that stuff either!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

How about sushi Nancy?



Momo, you lost me somewhere between peril....


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I just meant that it's so disgusting, there must be some danger in eating it. Bad joke.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I always thought this was bizare.... I worked with a (41 year old)sous chef that wouldn't eat or taste anything with any type of ONION in it, or near it. When asked why he didn't like them, he told me he just doesn't like the smell and he had never tasted them in his life.


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Oh MY! Asafoetida.........I just smelled some at a flavors of Asia conference at the CIA Greystone and thought I was going to lose the contents of my stomach, it was revolting! Is there anyone who likes this stuff, chouxbacca? There must be, for it is used, but these people must have serious olfactory blockage because this spice wreeks! 

Oh, I still have some white truffle steeped extra virgin Tuscan oil. After all the responses I though I'd drizzle some on my roasted potatoes this evening to give it another try.............sorry, it is hopeless, I just don't like it. Give me a black Perigord truffle any day, hands down.

There are no rights and wrongs when it comes to tastes, if you don't like something at least be willing to give it a shot,eh?


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

For me-it's asparagus. I know, the Martha thinks it's "Beautiful" and it's supposed to be elegant and the most gracious of vegetables. 
But to me, it smells and tastes like stale cat pee. 

Oh, Natto sushi is another. Slimey beans equates to "spoiled" beans in my book. Tastes like, ummmmm.. I just don't know, but---let's see, ummmm

DISGUSTING, yes, that's the right word.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

No raw meats of any kind, Isa. If I'm going to eat dead animals, I'm going to eat *cooked* dead animals.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

f-n-f reminded me of another gross one---TEMPEH.


----------



## elsie (Feb 17, 2001)

I hate to admit this to chefs (especially this wonderful group of Greek chefs) but I really don't like olives. 

I've never liked mushrooms too much, either - maybe it's because all we had growing up were those nasty jarred button mushrooms. But, we have used good mushrooms so much in class lately that they are starting to grow on me! 

The thing I hate most, though, is mayonnaise. If it is mistakenly put on my sandwich, I will most definitely gag. Can't even wipe it off - that never works! I can cook with it whenever I need to, and I can even eat the occasional tuna salad sandwich (but only if I make it myself). Yet another ray of hope, however - Chef made aioli in class last week and it was pretty good! Maybe it's the difference betweem homemade and Hellmans?? Or maybe it's because I'm no longer 10 years old. 

Elsie


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Lamb. I'd rather eat a dirt clod. I doubt if I could tell the two apart. Don't tell me that I've not "had it cooked right", because I'VE cooked it right. I just can't stand it.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Now where did I read this about asparagus..the world is not divided into people whose waste product stinks when they eat asparagus..it's divided into people who can smell it and people who can't. Maybe Harold McGee.

Getting back to the subject..I can't stand my mother's scrambled eggs.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Most caviar, most organ meats --Blech! Although a good seared foie gras is one of those things I fall for..

Tripe -- Here I've seen it stewed, fried and grilled... ugh!

But perhaps my biggest turnoff is bell pepperrs -- I think they are the most vile and disgusting things on earth! Don't like the taste smell or texture -- and I always could tell when mom when stick them in the blender to add to spaghetti sauce or something....

Caviar is not my favourite -- 

Love sushi except for clam ....


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Good to know that I'm not alone in not understanding the fuss over sea urchins, I'd rather eat bread and cheese, or even salt and vinegar crisps!
I am absoulutely convinced that brussel sprouts are in fact an ancient instrument of oral torture and should never be ingested by anybody!
One thing I couldn't bring myself to eat was quite a few years ago when I worked as a waitress in a Chinese restaurant, was ducks feet. I was the only non-Chinese there and they were all going crazy with delight at this delicacy. I mean the feet were siting upright on a tray - only minus the duck! I just couldn't bring myself to even go near them - YUCK.


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

Ever have oil cured ripe polives before Elsie?
I tried them for the first time last week and I'm sold. Not usually one for olives (especially the briney salty pimento filled ones) but these have a different texture, flavour and everything is diferent and better. 
Just t thought...I couldn't help but defend my tiny little oil cured friends:bounce:


----------



## elsie (Feb 17, 2001)

Choux, I don't think I have, but I will have to try them!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I admit it! I hate caviar, and not just the cheap stuff. I hate it all! I can't stand the taste or the way it gets caught in your teeth so that a half hour later you're crunching fish eggs. I also can't stand liver. I love foie, but regular liver-no way!! God, it feels good to finally be able to admit to those things in public!!!!


----------



## slavegirl (Aug 7, 2001)

Water Chestnuts. *shiver*

It is clearly a texture thing, augh, they just ruin a dish for me, the crunch just gives my skin the creep crawlies.

And Beer. I have TRIED to like beer. As a three year old Dad let me slurp the head off beer and I loved it, I don't know what happened.

There was one thunderstorm in a beer garden in Munich that seemed to work for me, and I drank a bunch that evening, but other than that...no way.

A shame, in a way, because I know that to some a beer at the end of a hot day is like nothing else. I'd rather have anything else, personally.

SlaveGirl
http://www.restaurantslave.com


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

For me it's beets, no matter the designer color. They taste like clods of dirt to me. Roasting them makes them taste like larger clods of dirt. 

Bamboo shoots are another dislike; I can smell them across the room. I will eat them in moo shoo dishes or hot/sour soup, but I can still smell them. I won't eat a stir fry dish with them in it. 
Someone mentioned blood... hoo, yeah, me too. It's the only non-kosher food I actually avoid. 

Creme de menthe reminds me too much of the Donnatol I had to take often as a child with intestinal problems, so that's on the no-no list, too. 

Oh, yes: Wendy's hamburgers! They taste like badly overcooked liver.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What sDonnato Mezz??

After Christmas dinner and champagne I enjoy a creme de menthe with soda.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Isa, Donnatol (at least in my childhood) was a medicine I was given because I had severe intestinal problems (enteritis), which caused cramping and other nasty effects. I was sick like that from the time I was 18 months old until I was three. I guess I have a strong memory for flavors! To make it worse, the medicine was a green syrup...


----------



## thirteendog (Nov 16, 2001)

I hate fish.
Maybe cause I grew up in the midwest. I know it's the 'hot' protein right now, but i hate it. I hate cooking it, cleaning it, serving it, ordering it, storing it.. everything. Thank god I'm allergic to shellfish and fish in general.
I will, however cook it, clean it, etc with a smile on my face and without whining because it's part of my job and school ( I'm going to culinary school after a few years of working) but when I get home I do the yuck- yuck dance and shower for an hour if I've had to handle that stuff.
I feel so good having got that off my chest
( ps my first cooking job was in Florida, I wonder if they burnt me out on it????)


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Tsk,tsk Thirteendog, what would Eric Ripert think? Yes, I can see if you're allergic a little fish could give you a big haddock...bada bing....


----------



## thirteendog (Nov 16, 2001)

I'm not fond of frisee (chicory) either.. I always choke on the fuzzy leafy parts cause it tickles my throat..


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Tdog, there is a difference between the big leafy bitter chicory
and tender crisp frisee'. Have you ever had the latter?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Probably nothing negative. I did my externship at Le Bernardin, and found him to be a really great guy! BTW: did you know he has a huge sweet-tooth? He used to give cans of really yummy candy to people on the line, the same kind of stuff he kept in his office.

As for getting the fish off of you: did you ever see the movies "Atlantic City"? In it, Susan Sarandon is a waitress in a fish restaurant, and when she gets home each night she rubs a cut lemon all over herself. Maybe you should try that????


----------



## thirteendog (Nov 16, 2001)

i use gloves when i deal w/ fish so the lemon trick isn't necessary... i just get the willies, i guess... you worked at Le Bernadin? ( I spelled that wrong, it's the pain killers, i sprained my ankle this weekend playing miniature golf...  )
One of my teahchers tells me I garnish like they do.. I didn't know who they were really so i guess now i'm taking that compliment!!!!
Oh. all you mini golfers out there... don't jump up and down while standing on top of the little hill/ramp that was the fairway for the hole when you get a hole in one.. it can lead to horrible ankle trauma, especially if you're wearing platfrom flip flops.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Wow, I cannot tell you how many foods I USED to hate and now like or even love (I know that's the opposite of the topic, but I'll get to it!!!)- onions, garlic, peppers (crunchy raw peppers! yum!), avocados, salmon (the smell used to make me retch), COFFEE, ice cream, etc, etc.

Now, foods I still do not like and might just need more exposure to-

Cooked red peppers (really, people, just keep 'em crunchy)

Steak (even the good stuff....)

Margarine (butter or nothin)

Wine (although I once had some of a bottle of $200 champagne, and was impressed, so the quality issue could definitely be at stake.... I think tasting wine is fun, because of the flavors, but I don't like how it tastes, if that makes any sense)

Pinto beans

Creme brulee, flan, or other set custards. (I love the liquid custard they sell in jugs in Australia and people just pour it over fruit though)

All peanut butter except all-natural, no-salt-added ground peanuts

Polenta (it's rather slimy, really)



Well I can't think of others. JUst don't shoot me because of the steak and polenta, I know those are big things on menus right now....

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## thirteendog (Nov 16, 2001)

If I get fed another roasted (red, green, yellow, purple, orange) pepper I'm going to throw up. Except for in fajitas, that's more like a vicious saute than roasting....
I'm pretty much past the whole sundried tomato thing too.
Oh yeah, even pesto is being driven into the ground.
**** you can even get roasted red pepper and sundried tomato pesto in one jar. When is enough people???
I think I'm having a condiment breakdown. I do apologize for the madness. It's late.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

...Since were baring our soul and (hopefully) not subject to ridicule, I don't care much for WINE. 

How do you think I feel - I'm First Generation American of Italian descent and I don't like wine with meals either!! I only drink it if I'm on a mission but all this pairing wine with food with the woody oaky mushroomy flavor (WTF?) doesn't click with me.

:blush:


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Hey, if you don't like something you don't like it. Not a problem. The only thing that gets me is when people say they don't like something they haven't tried. I'd like to give them a copy of "Green Eggs & Ham".

I also think before a judgement of an item is made that exposure to quality product and proper preparation is essential for an accurate judgement. It's like the individual that says they don't like lamb and all they've ever had is mutton and mint jelly.


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

Green eggs or no green eggs, I am never going to put tripe in my mouth. Nor eyeballs, prepared in any fashion. I think I would have a problem with stewed monkey brains in the half shell, too.

There are some limits. I do, however, one day, want to taste a chocolate-dipped insect.


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

I will not eat them in the rain, I will not eat them on a train. Will you eat them here or there? I will not eat them anywhere. I hate to gripe or be a pain, but I will not eat the monkey brain.......:bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've got to talk to Nicko about some type of award for clever posts!! 

Thanks for the giggle, chefjohnpaul. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Why, why did you mention the monkey's brain?


I heard about this barbaric pratice of eating a monkey's brain while the monkey is still alive when I was a kid. For years it gave me nightmare. I wanted to go to China just so I could set all the monkeys free. 


Eventually I forgot about it, until last week when I read, accidentally believe me, about those poor monkeys in China. I had a nightmare about it again.


Somehow I forgot about it. Until now.


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Isa, I don't believe Compass Rose was speaking about that practice, she mentioned cooked ones not from animals that were still living. I agree, that practice of eating the live animal is cruel and is no laughing matter.


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

Oo, poem! Chefjohnpaul, I heart you!

(Isa, eating LIVE monkey's brains???? Ack. I never heard of that. But I wouldn't do it, either. And I forgot one - I won't eat my dead ancestors, even if they're roasted to perfection... bet that's a relief to my mother.)


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

An Ecuadorian friend of mine said they eat live monkey brains in the Amazon as well. I'd rather starve to death.


----------



## gam (May 4, 2000)

this is a true story
I was fed monkey in the jungles of Borneo by native Dayaks who still occassionaly practice cannibalism, hence I couldn't refuse.
It was as disgusting as you might imagine it to be, even if it was dead and cooked.
Other than monkey, I have and continue to eat ANYTHING


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I have never heard of this strange relation of cannibalism and eating monkey's brain. In that case , I mean if cannibals eat monkey's brain that means that they respect this animal A LOT

I 'd love any further information on that. In Private messages because some people are annoyed with the idea of cannibalism. Funny because cannibalism is what we practice every day in our social relationships not to mention the close ones...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The problem with those monkey brains is they were dead and cooked. They must be eaten from a live monkey.

Hey!! What is with all the digs on buttercream and wedding cakes?? I know that this forum is tilted towards the female side but I can't understand these comments, could this be some kind of bitterness towards men?? Or are you partial to the hot side? I mean go back and read, I feel that I have taken the wrong career path. All of you are invited to taste our wedding cakes, if you tell me that they are the same dry white cakes as usual, I will gladly buy you a wonderful dinner somewhere.
Athenaeus?
Blanched brussel sprouts marinated in balsamic vinegarette with goat cheese--heaven:lips: :lips: :lips: :lips:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Let's drop it please. Just thinking about it makes me sick. 


Let's talk about happier things.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You don't like wine you say!!!! you heathen (only joking really)

Well there in one wine that I can not get down,,"restina" (or something like that) from Greece. Please my Greek friends I know you understand.

It is like drinking tar And guess what? I don't like tar except on the roads.

peanut butter is one of my vices..I need it everynight. as a matter of fact I have my big scoop of skippy on a spoon as I write this 

Also like johnpaul and others said..exsposure to certian foods done well can free you from uncertianty.

case in point, when I was growing up (jewish) we would go to some wonderful jewish delies...My Grand father would order tounge! Yuk..poooeh I used to say,Until one day I was by myself and a little older and bolder. I asked Julius Gold to slice me a piece while I waited for my pastrami with swiss,slaw and russian dressing on rye. I tasted this once forbidden food (for me anyway)

and it was really very good,great texture and flavor. And if you think about it you get the last laugh, because when it sticks it tounge out at you..You get to eat it  
cc


----------



## gam (May 4, 2000)

With all due respect to Greek winemaking, I think that retsina tastes more like turpintine
except for monkey (it wasn't the brain they gave me...some unidentified part {sorry Isa}) the only food that I've never understood what the big hoo-ha is about is caviar. I've tasted red salmon caviar, black sturgeon caviar and simply it tastes like.....fish eggs. Big deal!!! If someone could explain the mystery I would be happy.
I'm not too mad about pickled herring either, much to the chagrin of my (Jewish) parents.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

He he I hate retsina also!!!

In older days they used to put Retsina in wines of Attica (Athenas) as preservatives from heat.
You know what Retsini is??? is this gum from the pine tree that's why it tastes like tar...

Dearest Panini.

I am sure that your wedding cakes are excellent and if I ever have the privilege to taste them I will have a kind of revelation...

In Greece none really knows how to make those cakes and they taste... if you ever tasted a cake of this kind in my country then you would decide to change career in order o demonstarte your anger...

Well If you were addressing to me about this proposition of buying me dinner I would prefer home made dish of minestroni (your grandma's recipe) .

And Panini, in the rare case that someone disagrees with you does that mean that he/she is against the wonderfull gender of men as a whole?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Not an angry bone in my body!! Really! Life is to short. but not that short, I still love to give everyone a hard time. Thats my MO.

I work to provide for my family. Its my career, but if I ever got so passionate as to have to defend it, trust me, I would switch to selling umbrellas on a beach somewhere in a heartbeat.     :lol: :smoking:


----------

